# λυδία λίθος ή....;



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2013)

Τι λάθος έχει κάνει εδώ ο Γεωργελές; Δεν εννοεί "λυδία λίθο" σίγουρα, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται στο μυαλό η σωστή λέξη.Δεν γίνεται να είσαι καλός με όλους. Οι σοβαροί δημοσιογράφοι που κατηγορούν σε όλους τους τόνους τη «λιτότητα», θυμίζουν όλο και περισσότερο πολιτικούς. Δεν θέλουν να γίνουν αντιπαθείς σε κανέναν. Έχουν βρει τη λυδία λίθο. Όλα θα μείνουν όπως είναι και κάποιοι θα πληρώνουν. Πάντα οι άλλοι.
​
Η λυδία λίθος είναι η κοινή ονομασία πετρώματος μαύρου χρώματος, το όνομα του οποίου προέρχεται από τη Λυδία της Μικράς Ασίας από όπου την εισήγαγαν αρχικά κατά την αρχαιότητα οι Έλληνες. Είναι είδος βασάλτη, ενός σκληρού πετρώματος που ετυμολογικά προέρχεται από την λέξη βάσανος. Με την χρήση της Λυδίας λίθου μπορεί να εξακριβωθεί η περιεκτικότητα ενός κράματος σε χρυσό.
Μεταφορικά η φράση λυδία λίθος λόγω της χρήσης της για πολλούς αιώνες ως εργαλείου εξακρίβωσης της καθαρότητας κραμάτων χρυσού, χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει την έννοια της δοκιμασίας, του τρόπου ελέγχου, της εξακρίβωσης κτλ.​Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2013)

Εδώ θα ταίριαζε και η πανάκεια, αλλά ίσως εννοεί τη φιλοσοφική λίθο.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2013)

Διαβάζουμε:


(_μεταφορικά_) λέγεται για κάτι που αναζητά κανείς επίμονα στη ζωή του χωρίς ποτέ να μπορεί να πετύχει.
Δηλαδή, έχουν βρει αυτό που όλοι αναζητούν, αλλά κανείς δεν το βρίσκει. Μάλλον.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2013)

Η φιλοσοφική λίθος των αλχημιστών θα μετέτρεπε τα κοινά μέταλλα σε χρυσάφι. Πολλοί την μπερδεύουν με τη _λυδία λίθο_ (ίσως το _λυδία_ θυμίζει... χλιδή) και έτσι η _λυδία λίθος_ γίνεται αυτή η μαγική πέτρα που, σαν το κέρας της Αμάλθειας, εξασφαλίζει άκοπα πλούτη.

Δείτε τα παραδείγματα:
https://www.google.com/search?q="βρει+τη+λυδία+λίθο"+OR++"ανακαλύψει+τη+λυδία+λίθο"

Π.χ.
Εκτός εάν υπονοείτε, φίλοι, ότι υπό τη διαχείριση του πεφωτισμένου Λαφαζάνη τα σκατά θα μεταβληθούν ασκαρδαμυκτί σε χρυσό. Αν έχετε βρει τη λυδία λίθο, πάω πάσο…


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι εννοεί στο κείμενο, αλλά απ' αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ θα έλεγα: "έχουν βρει το κόλπο" ή "έχουν βρει την λύση πασπαρτού".


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2013)

Η άλλη έκφραση που χρησιμοποιούμε είναι:
βρήκε τη χήνα με τα χρυσά αβγά / τη χήνα που γεννά τα χρυσά αβγά.

Αυτή τη χήνα (που πολλοί τη σκοτώνουν: kill the goose that lays the golden eggs) τη βρίσκουμε σε μύθο του Αισώπου.

http://mythfolklore.net/aesopica/perry/87.htm
http://mythfolklore.net/aesopica/babrius/123.htm


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2013)

Κι εμένα μού ήρθε αυτό στο μυαλό. Βέβαια το λέμε σε άλλη περίπτωση. Αλλά εγώ το ξέρω με κότα, το ίδιο και το ΛΚΝ. Ούτε καν που ήξερα ότι ο Αίσωπος είχε γράψει για χήνα. Γιατί αυτό το μπέρδεμα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2013)

Με κότα το ξέρουν και οι υπόλοιποι Έλληνες — και ο Αίσωπος, που γράφει για _όρνιθα_. Εγώ έχωσα τον αγγλισμό μου εδώ. :-(


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η άλλη έκφραση που χρησιμοποιούμε είναι:
> βρήκε τη χήνα με τα χρυσά αβγά / τη χήνα που γεννά τα χρυσά αβγά.
> ...



By the way, I've found that goose loose in Lexilogia: 
*βρήκα το μήνα που τρέφει τους έντεκα = I've found the goose that lays the golden eggs*

Come on then, give us an egg. I'd even settle for a cookie. 




nickel said:


> Η φιλοσοφική λίθος των αλχημιστών θα μετέτρεπε τα κοινά μέταλλα σε χρυσάφι. Πολλοί την μπερδεύουν με τη _λυδία λίθο_ (ίσως το _λυδία_ θυμίζει... χλιδή) ...



Εκτός από τη _φιλοσοφική λίθο_ όπου παραπέμπει ξώφαλτσα η _λυδία λίθος_, η Λυδία παραπέμπει και στον Κροίσο που, όχι κότα, όχι χήνα, όχι στρουθοκάμηλο, ολόκληρο ποταμό χρυσοφόρο είχε, τον Πακτωλό.

Όσο για τους μεγαλοδημοσιογράφους, αυτοί έχουν βρει το μήνα που θρέφει τους έντεκα, της κλίκας τους. Και κάνουν την πάπια.


----------

